# proud to be a northener?



## isitme (Feb 16, 2009)

personally I think of it more in terms of 'at least i'm not a southener'


----------



## northeastoipunk (Feb 16, 2009)

totally proud of where i come from


----------



## isitme (Feb 16, 2009)

northeastoipunk said:


> totally proud of where i come from



you're from chester le street or somewhere round there aren't you?

that's a southener as far as i'm concerned


----------



## the button (Feb 16, 2009)

IME, people from Hull/East Riding think that where they come from is shite, but very few of them ever leave. The opposite of scousers in that respect.


----------



## rocketman (Feb 16, 2009)

I've met nice people from north and south. Also bad people from both.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 16, 2009)

Why would you be proud about somerhing you had little say in?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 16, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned you're all soft southern shites and I could have any one of you, or all of you at once.

Having said that I am a polar bear.


----------



## isitme (Feb 16, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> As far as I'm concerned you're all soft southern shites and I could have any one of you, or all of you at once.
> 
> Having said that I am a polar bear.



didn't the poles reverse a coupple of years ago?

southern cunt


----------



## derf (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm a white rose lad. Down sarf they have no idea what a chip butty is.
Why the fuck would anyone want to live there?


----------



## strung out (Feb 16, 2009)

surely a chip butty is a butty with chips in? i would have thought that was fairly self explanatory


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 17, 2009)

isitme said:


> you're from chester le street or somewhere round there aren't you?
> 
> that's a southener as far as i'm concerned



Chester Le street ? I went there once.On a Sunday.It was the longest week of my life.


----------



## citygirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Extremely so


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 17, 2009)

North West in da house.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I went to a bakery in Leeds the other week and asked for two cobs, the girl behind the counter just looked at me as if he'd slapped my cock out and put my balls on the counter for her to inspect, before saying "yu wah?". So I repeated the request and then guess what she said!? She said "d'yu mean tea cakes?" TEA CAKES?! FFS!


----------



## Spion (Feb 17, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Well I went to a bakery in Leeds the other week and asked for two cobs, the girl behind the counter just looked at me as if he'd slapped my cock out and put my balls on the counter for her to inspect, before saying "yu wah?". So I repeated the request and then guess what she said!? She said "d'yu mean tea cakes?" TEA CAKES?! FFS!


They're called that in Bradford too. I'm surprised Sheffield doesn't. I would have asked for cobs in Brum when I lived there.

I spend most of my time in Lancs right now and by rights I should be asking for 'barms' in the bakers. I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## citygirl (Feb 17, 2009)

of course they're friggin t'cakes!!!


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea I was at Liverpool at uni and they had "Chip Barm" on the menu in chippies! Anyway, Liverpool isn't proper North


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 17, 2009)

citygirl said:


> of course they're friggin t'cakes!!!


Neanderthal


----------



## citygirl (Feb 17, 2009)

foreigner!!!


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 17, 2009)

citygirl said:


> foreigner!!!


I'm not the one that thinks bread for sandwiches should have fuckin currents in them!


----------



## citygirl (Feb 17, 2009)

no.. they would be CURRANT t'cakes love.. t'cakes is just plain ol' t'cakes.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 17, 2009)

isitme said:


> personally I think of it more in terms of 'at least i'm not a southener'



So proud, that you fucked off to france.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 17, 2009)

derf said:


> I'm a white rose lad. Down sarf they have no idea what a chip butty is.
> Why the fuck would anyone want to live there?


And as for chips and gravy...


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 17, 2009)

citygirl said:


> no.. they would be CURRANT t'cakes love.. t'cakes is just plain ol' t'cakes.


Why would it be called a "cake" full stop?!

I can accept bread roll, I think that is the universal term for the commodity, but "cake"?! That's nearly as bad as barm!


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 17, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> And as for chips and gravy...


I know, I remember going into a chippy in Wood Green and asking for chips and gravy and just got a blank stare! Bet they'd sell me some fuckin jelly eels tho if I wanted em!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I thank the cosmos daily that I don't live in fucking Grimsby any more. Fucking shithole.

I do like the visit the north an awful lot as the people are generally more cheerful and there are lots of nice things to do. 

The south is nice and warm though and we have lots of art galleries in London .  We often experience a phenomenon called "summer" down here as well. A concept not well known on the North East Lincs coast.

But am I pround to be a northerner? Nah - I'm happy that I am but all this north vs south stuff is bollocks really.


----------



## citygirl (Feb 17, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Why would it be called a "cake" full stop?!
> 
> I can accept bread roll, I think that is the universal term for the commodity, but "cake"?! That's nearly as bad as barm!



Well i dunno. i don't make the flippin' rules   but all the packets in the supermarkets call em t'cakes too.  think it goes on size.. must be a bloke invention 

baps are teeny tiny things  t'cakes big things.  barms..well i ain't got a fucking clue what they are..and cobs is what corn comes on


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Well I thank the cosmos daily that I don't live in fucking Grimsby any more. Fucking shithole.
> 
> I do like the visit the north an awful lot as the people are generally more cheerful and there are lots of nice things to do.
> 
> ...



You think lincolnshire is in the north?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 17, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Why would it be called a "cake" full stop?!
> 
> I can accept bread roll, I think that is the universal term for the commodity, but "cake"?! That's nearly as bad as barm!



I thought you were from Sheffield? They're breadcakes aren't they?


----------



## keithy (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm just proud to be me, and I have a yorkshire accent and drink a lot of beer so people say i'm very northern... so perhaps I'm proud of being Northern...


----------



## keithy (Feb 17, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I thought you were from Sheffield? They're breadcakes aren't they?



yep, bread cakes in Sheff


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 17, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I thought you were from Sheffield? They're breadcakes aren't they?


Cobs in my house!

I'm originally from a place in between Sheffield, Rotherham and Worksop (my address is Sheffield, council is Rotherham and phone code is shared with Worksop!) so we're quite close to the Notts border. I think cob is generally more midlandish than Yorkshire but it's still dumb to call it a cake!

Cob, bap or bread roll - they are the only acceptable terms!


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 17, 2009)

Citizen66 said:


> You think lincolnshire is in the north?


It used to be (and Scunthorpe and Grimsby still are) but there was an article on the BBC a while back saying Lincolnshire has now moved to the south.

Incidentally, Lincolnshire has always interested me. I, like many of you, have been on numerous holidays to Skegness on the East coast. Skeggy is quite far down (on a level with Grantham) and it's weird that in the North of Lincolnshire you have Grimsby and Scunthorpe which are proper Northern, then down the coast you have similar in Skegness (tho that's probably more to do with all the people that go there from Sheffield!), but you get the train from Skeggy to Leeds (change in Grantham) then you go through all these weird places like Boston and Sleaford where people that get on have really southern Essex accents!


----------



## tarannau (Feb 17, 2009)

The North: Discuss the notion that it's a region so trivial that the biggest disputes are about the naming and provision of marginally different bread products.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 17, 2009)

tarannau said:


> The North: Discuss the notion that it's a region so trivial that the biggest disputes are about the naming and provision of marginally different bread products.





I'm a northerner and I'm glad but not proud.


----------



## moose (Feb 18, 2009)

Indeed. Everyday, I thank all the gods that I'm from t'North.


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 18, 2009)

the button said:


> IME, people from Hull/East Riding think that where they come from is shite, but very few of them ever leave. The opposite of scousers in that respect.



Do not think that is true on this board, as i recall all the Hull born are proud of it, me included.


----------



## isitme (Feb 18, 2009)

hull is shite


----------



## Spion (Feb 18, 2009)

isitme said:


> hull is shite


in a kind of interesting, quirky kind of way. It's England's Vladivostock


----------



## isitme (Feb 18, 2009)

Spion said:


> in a kind of interesting, quirky kind of way. It's England's Vladivostock



i've never been there, but it's up there with doncster in the churning out miserabe cunts who say that it's shite competition


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 18, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Yea I was at Liverpool at uni and they had "Chip Barm" on the menu in chippies! Anyway, Liverpool isn't proper North



Neither's Sheffield, it's practically Midlands.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 18, 2009)

How can anyone be "proud" to be from somewhere?

The one thing in your life that you have absolutely no control over or input into.

Anyway, isn't it quaint that people from the middle of our island think they are "northern".


----------



## isitme (Feb 18, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Anyway, isn't it quaint that people from the middle of our island think they are "northern".



people are northern because they come from the northern part of the country they live in you fucking idiot


----------



## teuchter (Feb 18, 2009)

isitme said:


> people are northern because they come from the northern part of the country they live in you fucking idiot



Of course. Everyone is "northern" if they want to be, having chosen the appropriate region of the world they are from the north of.

Do you consider yourself more "northern" than someone from Rochester? If so, do you consider yourself superior to them?


----------



## isitme (Feb 18, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Of course. Everyone is "northern" if they want to be, having chosen the appropriate region of the world they are from the north of.
> 
> Do you consider yourself more "northern" than someone from Rochester? If so, do you consider yourself superior to them?



absolutely


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 18, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> Neither's Sheffield, it's practically Midlands.



I would argue that the north begins in south yorkshire.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 18, 2009)

isitme said:


> absolutely



That's good, because I can now consider myself to be considered by you to be considerably superior to you.


----------



## isitme (Feb 18, 2009)

Citizen66 said:


> I would argue that the north begins in south yorkshire.



nah, nottingham is where it starts

the countryside north of nongham they all talk like he most stereotypical northeners ever


----------



## isitme (Feb 18, 2009)

teuchter said:


> That's good, because I can now consider myself to be considered by you to be considerably superior to you.



yeah but you aren't


----------



## teuchter (Feb 18, 2009)

isitme said:


> yeah but you aren't



In which case your theory is wrong. So either you are wrong or I'm superior.


----------



## isitme (Feb 18, 2009)

teuchter said:


> In which case your theory is wrong. So either you are wrong or I'm superior.



no, i'm better than you, and you're wrong


----------



## RubyBlue (Feb 21, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> in the North of Lincolnshire you have Grimsby and Scunthorpe which are proper Northern,



I lived in Scunthorpe till I was 13 and my parents live in Cleethorpes now - visited a few times but never lived there - haven't been back to Scunthorpe in years but mates tell me it's more of a shithole now then it was then - if that's possible


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 22, 2009)

Citizen66 said:


> You think lincolnshire is in the north?



I see your point but I do feel northern...Grimsby and Cleethorpes are exactly as far north as Liverpool...is Liverpool in the north?

Oh and Hull is definitely shite.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 22, 2009)

Having lived in Hull for six years, I can only say that's not my experience.  I like the city a great deal, and I'd be very happy to move back.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 22, 2009)

i am from bratfud.
lived in leeds for yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaars

i am still a northerner and very proud


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 22, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Having lived in Hull for six years, I can only say that's not my experience.  I like the city a great deal, and I'd be very happy to move back.



Maybe I just have something against the place having been forced over the Humber Bridge umpteen times as a child...
Hull does at least have the saving grace of being near somewhere worth visiting (like Leeds), which is more than you can say for Grimsby.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 22, 2009)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Maybe I just have something against the place having been forced over the Humber Bridge umpteen times as a child...
> Hull does at least have the saving grace of being near somewhere worth visiting (like Leeds), which is more than you can say for Grimsby.



Hull is near to Leeds? Has anyone told Leeds? 

I've only been there for the purposes of catching the ferry, which I'm sure is it's saving grace - being able to get to Holland or Belgium!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't get this 'liverpool etc aren't proper north' thing.

For me, yorkshire, lancashire, etc epitomise what we southerners tend to think of as 'the north.

Newcastle on the other hand is so far north it's south.


----------



## isitme (Feb 22, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I don't get this 'liverpool etc aren't proper north' thing.
> 
> For me, yorkshire, lancashire, etc epitomise what we southerners tend to think of as 'the north.
> 
> Newcastle on the other hand is so far north it's south.



around matlock and eastwood is what i always think of as the stereotpye of 'the north' from telly


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 22, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> Hull is near to Leeds? Has anyone told Leeds?



it's a helluva lot nearer to leeds than grimsby is!


----------



## badco (Feb 22, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> Neither's Sheffield, it's practically Midlands.



No it's not it's in Yorkshire


----------



## Addy (Feb 23, 2009)

A Bap... soft white bread bun.






A Cob.... as above but with a darker brown topped crust.

A Roll......






Tea cake....






Tell you what, if you aint from the midlands then you aint got a clue.

WTF is a barm?

http://images.inmagine.com/img/corbis/crb033/crb033016.jpghttp://bp0.blogger.com/_0_5i1X2zMFE/RqsTP0j4SLI/AAAAAAAAAAM/YwoZwLraO0g/s320/Baps.JPG


----------



## StanSmith (Feb 24, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> And as for chips and gravy...




Oh yeah gravy on chips is the greatest thing ever infact I had them for tea tonight with a couple of cobs!!


----------



## Addy (Feb 24, 2009)

StanSmith said:


> Oh yeah gravy on chips is the greatest thing ever infact I had them for tea tonight with a couple of cobs!!


 
Must have vinegar on them too to give it that sweet taste


----------



## StanSmith (Feb 26, 2009)

haha yeah


----------

